# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Skyrim

## Otherside

Has anyone on here ever played Skyrim? I just got it the other day, it's addictive!  :Gaming:

----------


## VickieKitties

Are you still playing this? I picked it back up again last week and am enjoying it with renewed interest.  What's your character like?

----------


## metamorphosis

> Are you still playing this? I picked it back up again last week and am enjoying it with renewed interest.  What's your character like?



Uh Huh!!! Happy gaming, lulz. I take it's a video game!
 :Hug:

----------


## meeps

After I murdered mostly everyone in a village, one of the un-dying quest giver villagers looked at me and said "oh, look, it's the bully who likes to go around hurting people". lol

----------


## Otherside

^I seem to end up murdering people a lot on it =/

Not playing it at the mo because my mouse is broken, and it's awkward using a touchpad.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I've dumped ~137 hours into one character and have done practically everything there is to do in the base game so I haven't played much of it recently. I seriously doubt I'll ever create a second character because as much as I enjoyed it the first time around I don't think I can tolerate going through the games content again with a new one. Hopefully I'll be able to get the DLC during the upcoming steam summer sale so I can have some new stuff to go through.

My Argonian Thief/Assassin:

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/...819C2B9C8593E/

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/...A59F72B7290C8/

----------


## meeps

^woah, what is that horse from?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> ^woah, what is that horse from?



It's Shadowmere, the Horse you get during the Dark Brotherhood quest line. The armor is a mod, it doesn't exist in the stock game.

----------

